# Crystal is 4 Years [Birthday Video comes @ the end]



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

My girl turned 4 years old in 2 December, 2010. 
She was pre-introduced to the Internet World as a mystery. 
No one knew about her to be joining our lives; not even Kat who only knew about her a week before seeing her. 
"Secret" was one of the puppy name suggestions that was suggested by some online pals because of this story. Long story short, Crystal was the one who picked her name by looking at me only when I called out "Crystal" out of the other names that I called out loud to test for her. 
As I think about it, I think that Secret does fit her as well. When you meet her and spend sometimes with her in the first period for the first time, you don't get to know much about her well. She isn't as expressive as Snowy, my boy maltese, for a first timer. 
However, once you get to know her, you get to see her personality shines 
she is the whole definitions of Loyalty, sweetness, love, Peace, joy, cuddles and kisses. Her mischievous acts are there too - don't be fooled by the halo that your imagination pictures on her head when you get to know her well and see how very well mannered she is. She does get her times. She learned and is still learning A LOT from monster Snowy, but deep inside, she still has her own acts - a very special maltese girl who will not mind sitting there next to you without moving for -- forever, if you wanted to.
I look at the second and third birthdays of hers and go to thinking that they ALWAYS fall on a holiday...Her birthday and the National day carry the exact same day and month! I wasn't there with Crystal on her 4th birthday, but I plan a beach day for her with some *human friends* and of course Snowy monster the following weekend. I think she will love it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a cute video. I love how Crystal and Snowy are girlfriend and boyfriend. Happy Birthday Crystal!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie wanted to make a Belated birthday card for Crystal she was so excited she just could not sit still. Then my battery went dead on my camera
HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY CRYSTALarty:​


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a great video! Happy birthday Crystal.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, precious girl! What a sweetie! How lucky for her and Snowy, that they have each other!


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

Happy birthday Crystal, you special girl


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday to Crystal. What a cutie. Loved your video!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Crystal! What a great birthday party and video!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Crystal: "Fank you for da BD wishes, guys" 
-puppy kisses



lfung5 said:


> I love how Crystal and Snowy are girlfriend and boyfriend.


it is just so sweet for the eyes to see <3 Seems like they were made for each other



Suzi said:


> Maddie wanted to make a Belated birthday card for Crystal she was so excited she just could not sit still. Then my battery went dead on my camera
> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY CRYSTALarty:​


haha Maddie sounds super adorable  thanx


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I love hearing Crystal "talk". As always your videos are so inspiring..and lovable!!! Again, Happy Birthday Miss Crys!!!


----------

